# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Gulf of Mexico Disaster (Deepwater Horizon)

## Roger Rabbit



----------


## Roger Rabbit



----------


## Roger Rabbit



----------


## Roger Rabbit



----------


## Roger Rabbit



----------


## Roger Rabbit



----------


## Roger Rabbit



----------


## Roger Rabbit

Πηγή: boston.com/bigpicture/2010/05/disaster_unfolds_slowly_in_the.html

----------


## Super Jet

Απίστευτες εικόνες καταστροφης...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχει γίνει μεγάλη καταστροφή. Και μου έρχεται μια κακία οι Αμερικάνοι αν πάει να πιάσει ένα βαπόρι το σκίζουν στις επιθεωρήσεις από την ακτοφυλακή (US Coast Guard). Με τις εξέδρες άντλησης άραγε στον κόλπο που μπορούν να προκαλέσουν τέτοια καταστροφή τι κάνουν;

Πάντως χρειάζεται να προσέχουν τα βαπόρια που ταξιδεύουν εκεί
Oil_burn_operations.jpg

----------


## xotiko

Απιστευτη καταστροφη!Ευχαριστουμε για τις αψογες φωτο κι ας αναλογιστει καθενας ποσο θα επηρεασουν το μελλον του κοσμου.Ωστοσο,λυπαμαι αλλα θα συμφωνησω με τον Παναγιωτη σε οτι αφορα τις επιθεωρησεις και την εμμονη των Αμερικανων για την προστασια του περιβαλλοντος απο τα εμπορικα καραβια.Εχουν γινει ο μονιμος πονοκεφαλος ολων των καπετανιων,λες και φταινε αυτοι για ολα,λες και θελουν να βρωμιζουν τις θαλασσες που τους ταξιδευουν,λες και δεν εχουν τιποτα αλλο να κανουν η να αντιμετωπισουν.Η υπερβολη σε οποιονδηποτε τομεα,ειναι κατακριτεα!Σιγα ομως μην αλλαξουν μυαλα αυτοι,εστω και μετα απο αυτο!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Και 2 βιντεάκια!

US oil spill explained : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLiqv...eature=related

Underwater video of oil gushing into Gulf of Mexico: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH4I1...eature=related

----------


## Fido

Την επονομαζόμενη επιχείρηση «top kill», με στόχο να σταματήσει η διαρροή πετρελαίου στον Κόλπο του Μεξικού, ξεκίνησε σήμερα η πετρελαϊκή εταιρεία ΒΡ.
Οι ειδικοί της ΒΡ προσπαθούν να αντλήσουν λάσπη από το βυθό και να τη συσσωρεύσουν πάνω από την πετρελαιοπηγή ώστε να σταματήσουν τη ροή του αργού πετρελαίου. 
Είναι η πρώτη φορά, πέντε εβδομάδες αφότου βυθίστηκε η πλωτή εξέδρα άντλησης πετρελαίου στον Κόλπο του Μεξικού, που η εταιρεία προσπαθεί να σφραγίσει την πετρελαιοπηγή, καθώς οι προσπάθειες που έχουν γίνει μέχρι τώρα στόχευαν στην παροχέτευση του πετρελαίου.
Σύμφωνα με τον αντιπρόεδρο της ΒΡ, Κέντ Γουέλς, για να κριθεί η αποτελεσματικότητα της τελευταίας επιχείρησης θα χρειαστούν ώρες, ίσως και μέρες.
Εν τω μεταξύ, η BP ανακοίνωσε ότι θα τοποθετήσει ανεξάρτητο μεσολαβητή, ο οποίος θα αναλάβει την εξέταση των διεκδικήσεων για αποζημιώσεις εξαιτίας της πετρελαιοκηλίδας.
«Δεσμευόμαστε απολύτως σε μία απλή, έντιμη διαδικασία εξέτασης των διεκδικήσεων, που θα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να φθάσουν οι αποζημιώσεις στους ανθρώπους που έχουν πληγεί από αυτή την καταστροφή το ταχύτερο δυνατό», σημειώνει σε ανακοίνωσή του ο διευθυντής της εταιρείας, Τόνι Χέιγουαρντ.
Σύμφωνα με τη ΒΡ, μέχρι σήμερα έχουν υποβληθεί 26.000 αιτήσεις για αποζημιώσεις, συνολικού κόστους 36 εκατ. δολ. 

www.naftemporiki.gr

Η καταστροφή νομίζω είναι φοβερή, ανειπωτη, απερίγραπτη...
όσον αφορά τα μέτρα των Αμερικάνων, είναι κλασσικές αμερικανιές για να μην πω τίποτε άλλο...Βέβαια εδράζονταν από πικρή εμπειρια σε πετρελαιοκηλιδες, αλλά για τις πλωτές εξέδρες μάλλον τα μέτρα αυτά δεν εφαρμοζονταν (;;;;ποιος ξέρει;; ) 

ενώ όπως διάβασα σε άλλο άρθρο στην "Καθημερινή" :

Συνεχίζονται τα «πυρά» κατά της ΒΡ 
Η BP «αγνόησε» πολλές προειδοποιητικές ενδείξεις πριν την έκρηξη η οποία κατέστρεψε την εξέδρα Deepwater Horizon και προκάλεσε την τεράστια διαρροή πετρελαίου, σημειώνουν Αμερικανοί βουλευτές. 
Εργαζόμενοι της BP «αγνόησαν» αρκετές «προειδοποιητικές ενδείξεις» πριν την έκρηξη η οποία διέλυσε εξέδρα άντλησης πετρελαίου, στοιχίζοντας τη ζωή 11 εξ αυτών και προκαλώντας τεράστια διαρροή αργού στον Κόλπο του Μεξικού, ανέφεραν μέλη της Βουλής των Αντιπροσώπων των ΗΠΑ.

Επικαλούμενοι προκαταρκτικά στοιχεία από την έρευνα της BP για το καταστροφικό δυστύχημα, οι βουλευτές Χένρι Γουάξμαν και Μπαρτ Στιούπακ ανέφεραν ότι είχαν σημειωθεί τρεις ανησυχητικές ενδείξεις όσον αφορά τη ροή του αντλούμενου καυσίμου μέσα σε μια ώρα πριν το πολύνεκρο δυστύχημα.

Ωστόσο είχαν εντοπιστεί πολλά προβλήματα μέσα στις 24 ώρες που προηγήθηκαν του τραγικού δυστυχήματος- απροσδόκητες αυξήσεις της πίεσης, διαρροές υγρών, προβλήματα στο σκυρόδεμα που προστάτευε το κοίτασμα, και αποκλίσεις των εργαζόμενων στην πλατφόρμα από το καθορισμένο πρόγραμμα άντλησης.

Τα προειδοποιητικά σημάδια συνεχίζονταν έως και τα τελευταία λεπτά πριν σημειωθεί η έκρηξη στην εξέδρα Deepwater Horizon, την 22α Απριλίου, με αποτέλεσμα δεκάδες χιλιάδες βαρέλια αργού να διαρρεύσουν στον ωκεανό.

Περίπου 51 λεπτά πριν το δυστύχημα, «άρχισε να βγαίνει από το πηγάδι περισσότερο υγρό από όσο διοχετευόταν σε αυτό», ανέφεραν σε μνημόνιό τους οι δύο βουλευτές, που συμπροεδρεύουν στην Επιτροπή Ενέργειας και Εμπορίου της Βουλής των Αντιπροσώπων. Κατόπιν, 41 λεπτά πριν την έκρηξη, παρότι κάθε εργασία είχε σταματήσει για να γίνει έλεγχος, η ροή υγρών από το κοίτασμα «συνεχιζόταν, αντί να σταματήσει, και η πίεση του σωλήνα άντλησης αυξήθηκε απροσδόκητα» .

Μόλις 18 λεπτά πριν σημειωθεί η έκρηξη, «παρατηρήθηκαν αφύσικες πιέσεις και έξοδος λάσπης και η άντληση σταμάτησε απότομα», αναφέρει το μνημόνιο.

Τα δεδομένα που συλλέχθηκαν στην διάρκεια της μέχρι στιγμής έρευνας δείχνουν ότι οι εργαζόμενοι στην πλατφόρμα επιχείρησαν να ελέγξουν τις πιέσεις με μηχανικά μέσα, αλλά δεν τα κατάφεραν και η πίεση «αυξήθηκε δραματικά», προκαλώντας την έκρηξη που κατέστρεψε την εξέδρα, που βρισκόταν σε απόσταση 50 μιλίων [80 χλμ.] από τις ακτές της Λουιζιάνας.

Η έρευνα -που οι βουλευτές επισήμαναν ότι βασίζεται στα ατελή δεδομένα που έχουν συγκεντρωθεί ως τώρα -έδειξε ότι είχαν υπάρξει και άλλες ενδείξεις κινδύνου περίπου 5 ώρες πριν την έκρηξη.

Ένα μήνα μετά την καταστροφή, η BP δεν έχει καταφέρει να σταματήσει, ούτε καν να περιορίσει σημαντικά, την διαρροή αργού, που έχει εξαπλωθεί σε τεράστιες θαλάσσιες εκτάσεις και πλήττει πλέον τις ακτές και τα ευαίσθητα οικοσυστήματα στη Λουιζιάνα.

www.kathimerini.gr με πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ 

BP= Big problems όπως είπα και αλλού... :Mad:  :Sad:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

*http://www.zougla.gr/page.ashx?pid=2&aid=140345&cid=5*

----------


## Roger Rabbit

http://www.zougla.gr/page.ashx?pid=2&aid=142526&cid=5

----------


## DimitrisT

Σκληρές και πάρα πολύ σοκαριστικές φωτογραφίες από την καταστροφή ,*όποιος δεν έχει γερό στομάχι να μην δει το link*

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/201...n_the_oil.html

----------


## Roger Rabbit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3if8...layer_embedded

Ποιός ξέρει  :Confused:

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Πόσο επικίνδυνο είναι να ταξιδεύει τώρα εκεί πέρα ένα γκαζάδικο;

----------


## Leo

Καθόλου επικίνδυνο το ταξίδεμα στον κόλπο για τους ναυτικούς ή τα πλοία. Ο κίνδυνος είναι η συνεχιζόμενη διαρροή πετρελαίου που επιδεινώνει την καταστροφή του περιβάλλοντος σε θάλασσα και ξηρά.

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Πάντως είναι απορίας άξιο το πως μια πολυεθνική αφήνεται τόσο σκανδαλωδώς ανεξέλεγκτη ακόμα και μετά από τη διαπιστωμένη και συνεχιζόμενη καταστροφή που προκαλεί! Δηλαδή τι; Περιμένουν όλοι τη BP να αποφασίσει τι θα γίνει με τον περιβάλλον της ευρύτερης περιοχής????? :Confused: 

Leo σ'ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση...να μην έχω κ αυτό το άγχος,....

----------


## kythnos

Αρχικά θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον φίλο για τις φωτογραφίες που μοιράστηκε μαζί μας...Αν και λυπήρες καλό είναι να δημοσιόποιούνται για να βγάζει ο καθένας τα συμπεράσματα του για κάποια θέματα.....

Για τους Αμερικάνους είναι γνωστές οι ευαισθησίες τους κατά περίπτωση και συμφέρον, όσο για την BP τι ακριβώς θα αποζημιώσει?????? :Confused: 
Σε θέματα ζωής και καταστροφής του περιβάλλοντος (που έχουμε εδώ) πως αποζημιώνει κανείς????Το καλύτερο που έχουν να κάνουν οι υπεύθυνοι είναι να βουτήξουν στην μαύρη θάλασσα που δημιούργησαν!!!!!!:-x:x

----------


## Fido

> Σκληρές και πάρα πολύ σοκαριστικές φωτογραφίες από την καταστροφή ,*όποιος δεν έχει γερό στομάχι να μην δει το link*
> 
> http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/201...n_the_oil.html


 
Τα δύστυχα τα πλάσματα...πως να τα προειδοποιήσει κανείς γι αυτό που συμβαίνει στο νερό;; :Mad:  :Mad:  :Sad: 
Η καταστροφή είναι ανείπωτη...

----------


## Tsikalos

τρομακτική καταστροφή. Δεν είχα συνηδητοποιήσει ό,τι είχαν σκοτωθεί και άνθρωποι. Φάίνεται πόσο μικρή τελικά είναι μία κυβέρνηση ακόμη και μεγάλης χώρας σε τύπους με "ασπρους" γιακάδες που η μόνη ηθική τους είναι το $ ή το €. Και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στην  BP..
Όσο για τη Λουιζίανα, πρώτα ο κατρίνα τώρα αυτό , άντε να δούμε πως θα ανακάμψουν....

----------


## Harry14

Η ΒΡ θα πληρωσει εμμεσα με τον αφανισμο της.

----------


## opelmanos

Ανθρωποι=δολοφόνοι της φύσης του περιβάλλοντος  και των ζώων.Μόνο μια συντέλεια μας σώζει δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να σκεφτώ.

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Σκασίλα μας αν αφανιστεί η BP και η κάθε BP που προξενεί τέτοιες καταστροφές στο περιβάλλον. Το ζήτημα όμως είναι ότι η καταστροφή αυτή προφανώς είναι μη αναστρέψιμη. Δυστυχώς.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ακόμα βγαίνει πετρέλαιο ευτυχώς αυτές τις μέρες περιμένουν βοριάδες και δεν πάει προς την ακτή.
Τα βαπόρια που περνούν από την περιοχή θα πρέπει να απφεύγουν τις συγκεντρώσεις πετρελαίου. Αλίωτικά θα χρειαστοέι να καθαρίσουν το σκάφος. Η συγκέντρωση του πετρελάιου φαίνεται σε χάρτες εδώ http://response.restoration.noaa.gov...=809#downloads.
noaa.jpg
534707.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το πετρέλαιο έχει απλωθεί σε μεγάλη έκταση. Για αρκετά και είναι πολυσύχναστη περιοχή ναυσιπλοΐας. Είναι τόσο μεγάλη η έκταση που έχουν κυκλοφορήσει και σχετικοί αμερικάνικοι ναυτικοί χάρτες όπως μπορέιτε να δείτε εδώ http://www.charts.noaa.gov/RNCs/RNCs.shtml
411v-1.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως είδαμε πιο πριν τα βαπόρια που περνάνε από την περιοχή θα πρέπει να προσέχουν να μην λερωθούν με πετρέλαιο, στο συνημμένο αρχείο μπορούμε να δούμε τη διαδικασία για την επιθεώρηση και τον καθαρισμό των βαποριών που πάνε προς Μισισιπή.
Επίσης εδώ http://homeport.uscg.mil/mycg/portal...cfgfdffhdghj.0 διαβάζουμε για τις περιοχές που μπορέι να γίνει ο καθαρισμός:

                                                                                                                                                    Mariners are urged to stop at a safe location in the general  area for vessel cleaning operations.  Additionally mariners are  encouraged to contact the decon dispatcher at (985)  856-2611 and report oiled vessel hulls, and to receive the latest and  nearest list of decon stations available. All cleaning  stations can be reached on VHF Channel 16 and 5,  call sign "vessel  decon".
*SECTOR MORGAN  CITY COTP ZONE:* Coordinates:

-Port  Fourchon:                                             29° 07Ά19.32N;  090° 12Ά01.02"W
*-*Cocodrie  Bay:                                              29° 10Ά05.64"N; 090°  36Ά09.00"W
*-*Port Fourchon  Offshore:                               29° 02Ά 8.56"N; 090° 13Ά53.04"W
*-*Outbound Offshore  Mississippi Canyon:         28°  17Ά40.74"N; 088° 42Ά19.56"W
-LOOP Outbound Gross:                                 28° 16Ά12.12"N;  089° 54Ά19.08"W
-Grand Isle (2  barges):                                   28° 16Ά08.22"N; 089°  56Ά56.52"W

Future Decon Site (inactive until needed):                 Coordinates:

-Morgan City, LA (Eugene Island Sea Bouy)       29° 10ΆN; 091° 34Ά W
*
SECTOR NEW ORLEANS COTP ZONE:               * Coordinates:

*-*Rabbit Island Gulf Intercoastal  Waterway:       30° 09ΆN; 089° 38ΆW
*-*Venice a.k.a. The  Jump:                                29° 21ΆN; 089° 27.5ΆW
-Southwest Pass Mile Marker 15:                    29° 15ΆN; 089° 15ΆW
*-*Southwest Pass Inbound  Offshore:                 28° 50ΆN; 089° 24ΆW
-Baptiste Collete Bayou:                                  28°  23Ά05.64"N; 089° 18Ά21.36"W
-Bayou St. Denis:                                           29°  27Ά52.62"N; 089° 59Ά02.46"W
-South Pass:                                                  29°  00Ά59.88"N; 089° 09Ά59.64"W
*SECTOR MOBILE COTP ZONE:*                              Coordinates:

-Panama City, FL  Harbor Safe Anchorage:              30° 08ΆN; 085° 41ΆW
*-*Panama City, FL Offshore Anchorage:                    30° 03ΆN: 085° 44ΆW
*-*Mobile, AL Deep Sea Outbound  Two:                    28° 45ΆN; 085° 45ΆW
*-*Mobile, AL Deep Sea Outbound One:                      28° 45ΆN; 087° 15ΆW
*-*Pensacola, FL Offshore  Anchorage:                       30° 11ΆN; 087° 20ΆW
*-*Pensacola, FL Harbor Safe Anchorage:                   30° 20ΆN; 087° 15ΆW
*-*Mobile, AL State Docks Pier South  A:                     30° 42ΆN; 088° 02ΆW
*-*Mobile, AL Offshore  Anchorage:                            30° 04ΆN; 088° 04ΆW 
*-*Pascagoula, MS Bayou Cassote, Terminal  F:           30° 20ΆN; 088° 30ΆW
-Pascagoula, MS Offshore Anchorage:                     30° 06ΆN; 088°  34ΆW 
*-*Pascagoula, MS River Harbor, South Terminal*:      * 30°  21ΆN; 088° 34ΆW
*-*Gulfport, MS Offshore  Anchorage:                          30° 08ΆN; 088° 52ΆW
*-*Gulfport, MS State Docks East  Pier:                        30 ° 21ΆN; 089° 05ΆW
*-*Eastern Intercoastal Waterway Foley Land Cut:         30° 16ΆN; 087° 44ΆW
*-*Western Intercoastal Waterway, Dauphin Island:       30° 16ΆN; 088° 09ΆW
*-*Mobile, AL ORC Docks, North River Inlet:                   30° 41.3'N; 088° 03ΆW
*-*Pascagoula, MS Chevron  Docks;                              30° 20ΆN; 088° 30ΆW


Αν τώρα το βαπόρι λερωθεί καθώς φεύγει και φάει κανα πρόστιμο για πολούσιον 9μόλυνση) ή άλλη καθυστέρηση σε άλλο λιμάνι ίσως θα πρέπει να γίνε κλέιμ (claim, απαίτηση) στη BP, μια και μπορέι να γίνει απάιτηση για απώλεια εισοδήματος λόγω τοων συνεπειών του ατυχήματος. Λεπτομέρειες μπορέιτε να δείτε εδώ https://www.bp.com/secure/iframe.do?...tentId=7062138 κι εδώ http://www.restorethegulf.gov/claims.shtm

----------


## Leo

Η ιστορία αυτή είναι τεράστια και θα πάρει πολύ χρόνο μέχρι να διευθετηθούν όλα τα θέματα. Χθες άκουσα στις ειδήσεις, ότι η μακρόχρονη και καθιερωμένη καλή σχέση των ΗΠΑ με το ΗΒ έχει διαταραχτεί προς το χειρότερο και φθίνει μέρα με την μέρα. Πέρα από την ασύλληπτη για τα παγκόσμια δεδομένα οικολογική καταστροφή, θα φέρει μια σειρά αλλαγών στις νομοθεσίες και τους κανονισμούς που θα επιβαρυνθεί πρώτη η ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία. Το σημαντικό είναι ότι κατά κάποιο τρόπο υπάρχειένας έλεγχος της διαρροής και μία ελπίδα της διακοπής της σύντομα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

έχεις δίκιο Leo και μετά από το περιστατικό αυτό οι πιέσεις και οι περιορισμοί αναμένονται να αυξηθούν στη ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία, κάπως σαν να χτυπάνε το σαμάρι αντί το γάιδαρο. Μια γέυση πάιρνουμε όταν διαβάζουμε στο δελτίο τύπου του ABS εδω (για τις υπηρεσίες που παρέχει σε περιπτωση ατυχήματος) :

“Governments and society expect shipowners to operate with zero  incidents,” said ABS Chairman and CEO Robert D. Somerville in announcing  the expanded RRDA Program. “When there is a casualty, the owner is  expected to deal with it as expeditiously as possible with minimum  impact on the environment. We have been helping many of our clients to  do that for the last several years but, in talking with them, we realize  that we can do more as the pressures that are placed on an owner in the  aftermath of a casualty have grown significantly.”

Για την παραγωγή πετρελάιου γίνεται λόγος μόνο στην τελευταία παράγραφο του δελτίου παρόλο που από την παραγωγή πετρελείου προκλήθηκε η τελευταία οικολογική καταστροφή που είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη από όποια προκλήθηκε ποτέ από τη ναυτιλία:

“Offshore casualties are, thankfully, rare but they do occur,” said  Somerville. “The stability and structural analysis of these units –  including jackups, semisubmersibles, drillships and spars – is much  different to the analysis of commercial ships. Once again, ABS has the  data and the tools to be able to undertake the modeling and analysis.  Our challenge is to be able to conduct these analyses within the short  period of time needed for the operators to make rapid decisions based on  a sound assessment of the structural condition and stability of the  unit. We look forward to releasing this further enhancement of the RRDA  Program in the near future.” 

Πό ότι καταλλαβάινω θα αυξηθούν οι απαιτήσεις των Κυβερνήσεων και οι πιέσεις για αυστηρότερους κανονισμούς.

Τ ευχάριστο της ιστορίας είναι από ότι από ότι φαίνεται η διαρροή σταμάτησε την περασμένη εβδομάδα μετά από τέσερις μήνες σχεδόν και περιμένουν με το δεύτερο ανακουφιστικό πηγάδι να εξασφαλίσουν ότι έχει κλέισει μόνιμα η διαρροή. Προς το παρόν φαίνεταιότι πέτυχε το η επιχείρηση Static Kill και η διαρροή σταμάτησε.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ξεκινά για τις ΗΠΑ η ...ελληνική βοήθεια, σύμφωνα με το δελτίο τύπου εδώ
*"30-08-2010* 
*Το  Λιμενικό Σώμα, μέσω της αρμόδιας Διεύθυνσης Προστασίας Θαλασσίου  Περιβάλλοντος του Υπουργείου Προστασίας του Πολίτη, ανταποκρίθηκε σε  αίτημα των Η.Π.Α. για διάθεση εξειδικευμένου εξοπλισμού απορρύπανσης από  τις χώρες της Ε.Ε. προς αντιμετώπιση της σοβαρής ρύπανσης στον Κόλπο  του Μεξικού συνεπεία του περιστατικού της πλατφόρμας «Deepwater Horizon»  τον Απρίλιο του 2010.* Το αίτημα  των αρμοδίων Αμερικανικών Αρχών διαβιβάσθηκε στη χώρα μας μέσω του  Περιφερειακού Κέντρου Καταπολέμησης Εκτάκτων Περιστατικών Ρύπανσης της  Θάλασσας στη Μεσόγειο (REMPEC) για λογαριασμό του Διεθνούς Ναυτιλιακού  Οργανισμού (ΙΜΟ).
  Η Ελληνική συνδρομή, η οποία έγινε επισήμως αποδεκτή από τις αρμόδιες  Αμερικάνικες Αρχές, περιλαμβάνει την αποστολή δύο (02) φορητών μονάδων  περισυλλογής πετρελαίου (skimmers) βαρέως τύπου για χρήση στην ανοικτή  θάλασσα. Οι διαδικασίες αποστολής του εν λόγω εξοπλισμού, συνολικού  βάρους περίπου δύο (02) τόνων, θα ενεργοποιηθούν με πρωτοβουλία της  αμερικανικής πλευράς, στο πλαίσιο του επιχειρησιακού της σχεδιασμού για  την αντιμετώπιση της ρύπανσης.
  Σημειώνεται ότι η Ελλάδα συγκαταλέγεται στις πρώτες χώρες από τα  Κράτη – Μέλη της Ε.Ε. που η ανταπόκρισή τους για διάθεση εξειδικευμένου  εξοπλισμού απορρύπανσης έγινε αποδεκτή από τις αρμόδιες Αμερικανικές  Αρχές."


Ακόμα δεν έχει καθαρίσει η πετρελαιοκηλίδα, ευτυχώς που από ότι φάινεται από τις αρχές Αυγούστου σταμάτησε η διαρροή.

----------

